# Stopping by with gratitude for your help and wonderful update :-)



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

From 2009 through 2012, I posted here with the story of my abusive marriage, which began as "just a sex drive difference" issue. I want to extend deepest gratitude to those who listened and replied with heartfelt and brutally honest approach that helped keep me focused (even if I didn't seem to be at the time). 

I have been separated for over a year and divorced for half a year now and have no contact and two protective orders from that excuse of a man I was married to, and for those of tou who remember, i had my contributions, but i am not exagerating at his lack of manhood. 

I am re learning what normal is and am testing the waters of dating again, with someone I couldn't have special ordered any better. All the things I hoped for and did not have, are now present in my life... And he is patient with me as I navigate my way through all the anger and distrust that undoubtedly pops up. Initially, I was in denial at how bad that marriage was, and the hard work, the good stuff, has been surfacing. I am allowed to feel what I feel, do what I like and finally experience the true kind of intimacy I have been seeking.... There is sex, but so much more than that. I can be me, all of me the good the bad the emotional, the loving, the sex craving woman I am, and it's ok . I just wanted you all to know there was a silver lining after the terror... Only because I took a leap of faith with a wonderful friend, as I could have built up a wall so high, my heart would have been sealed. I have too much love to give and apparently receive, it just needed to be with the right person.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I like success stories 

Good luck.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

very glad to hear it. wish you much happiness.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

That's wonderful. how did you finally make the decision to get out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Great news!


----------

